# 2011 build on the accord.



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Finally wrapping up a build I've been working on for the past couple of months. This is the first 3 way I've tried, so I'm curious to see how it plays. I don't have a ton of pics but you get the gist.

Source is an eclipse 7100 with a RF 3sixty.2 processor. Had to do some slight modifications to the dash kit, but can get the deck almost completely flush in my car, which was critical. Will get pics soon.

Tweets are vifa silk domes from partsexpress. These are in the factory locations, and were a pretty straightforward drop-in replacement for the factory tweet. I soldered 18 gauge speaker leads and tacked the tweets in place with hot glue, then epoxied some scrap ABS strips to the plastic factory grill/mount, and epoxied the other side to the top of the tweeter.
Vifa OX20SC00-04 3/4" Fabric Dome Tweeter

Tang Band midranges are in reinforced qforms, sealed against the cabin wall. A mdf baffle was epoxied to the back of the qform and held in place with screws. After the epoxy cured, each kick got about a sheet of overkill pro.
Tang Band W4-1757SB 4" Aluminum Cone Driver

Midbass in the door, using the 5 1/4" underhung midbass from tang band as well
Tang Band W5-1685 5" Underhung Midbass Driver

Sub is a 15" Incriminator Audio Flatlyne installed in a 2" thick mdf wall.

A Genesis Profile 4 Ultra powers tweeters and midranges. Midbass are on a Profile 2 Ultra, and the sub has a Profile Sub Ultra.

Pic is huge res, but here's the qform and the midbass driver. The midbass is 3.5" deep. I could have technically fit the 6.5", but I wouldn't have been able to roll my window down









And here's the trunk.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thumper, if you're interested in a more on axis firing position for the tweeters, then you might want to take a look at the new Honda Crosstour's sail panel tweeter pods. It looks like they added some more grill area that wraps around the front in order to allow a more on axis firing angle for the tweeter. _Should_ fit the Accord since I don't think the frame of the car is any different in that area and is probably dirt cheap without the tweeter.

Here's a pic.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Always wondered about those Q Logic kick panels,might pick them anyways.Do you have any pix of the driver side and did u have to do anything with the hood release?....How does it sound so far?.....Definitely love the equipment choices.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice work! How does it sound?
How did you manage a 3-way front stage with the 360.2? Mid-basses running off the centre channel?


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks great!! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's one nice wiring job. All neat and tidy, as I always say, it's that attention to detail that scores in my book.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks great and I bet it sounds great!! At some point I would really like to get together and maybe hear it and get some feedback on my car, I'm in Chattanooga every month.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

chef, hit me up. I'm always up for hearing new cars.

in that pic, you'll notice the main power and ground wires aren't connected. I just got it playing a little while ago, and it sounds impressive.

on running a 3 way, the deck is configured for a 3 way setup option. subwoofer is controlled straight from the deck. the sub plays one octave and has 4 bands of parametric eq assigned to it, so I'm not worried about being able to dial it in. signal for the mids from the deck goes into the sub and center channel inputs on the 3sixty. the 360's sub channel doesn't have any t/a on it, so I'm using the t/a on the deck for the mid signal (which is the midbass on the 3 way). midbass are tentatively crossed at 200hz, so the limited eq bands on the 360 aren't a concern there either.

high signal from the deck goes into the front inputs on the 360. from here, you configure that main input for front and rear signals out of the 3sixty, which is the midrange and tweeter.

I have double t/a on the midbass and mid/tweet together, so I'm anxious to see what I can do with that, esp since the 360 only does t/a in 2" increments. also, I have an additional 7 band stereo parametric eq on the deck. This is another one of those that I'm interested in playing with bc I can tonally match the speakers with the 360, but then play with the parametric to smooth over any major areas if needed.

side note on the crosstour sails, I'd love to try them out but I don't know if it's bad enough to fool with trying to get another set of speaker wires in my doors.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

chithead said:


> That's one nice wiring job. All neat and tidy, as I always say, it's that attention to detail that scores in my book.


x2....nice job


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You're in as I'm out. Haha. 

Glad to see the progress dude. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice progress! I'm glad you're still rocking. Good luck with the three way!


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Quick question: which qforms are you using? 8th generation accords are not listed as having qforms available. Are they new, or have you modified a different qform? Thanks, JPS


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

jpswanberg said:


> Quick question: which qforms are you using? 8th generation accords are not listed as having qforms available. Are they new, or have you modified a different qform? Thanks, JPS


x2, I asked earlier in the thread but the OP didnt give an answer


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

sorry, didn't see the other thread. this is an 05 accord, which is a 7th gen. I'm using the 5.25" kicks for this car. I bought the set used and painted them, which is why the color is lighter. They're about 170 new, and I don't remember what I paid for them. they were decently rigid out of the box, I glued a baffle to the bottom of them with epoxy and ran screws through the top to hold them in place and put about a sheet of second skin damplifier pro on each one and they are solid. Sealing around the top was challenging bc I'm big and floorboards aren't as much. a cheap flexible foam you can use is old mouse pads if you can find some. I work in IT and found about 50 while cleaning some stuff out. We held on to several that were new and trashed some that were used. I peeled the cloth off of them and used the foam. It's closed cell and easy enough to work with, esp for just sealing up the gaps around the top.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

ah, I understand now. I thought this was a 2011 Accord. I just finished one and not sure how you would/where install a headunit. The trunk also looked different.

Now your title makes sense to me. Your Accord build in 2011.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

jtaudioacc said:


> ah, I understand now. I thought this was a 2011 Accord. I just finished one and not sure how you would/where install a headunit. The trunk also looked different.
> 
> Now your title makes sense to me. Your Accord build in 2011.


Right thought it was a Gen 8 as well , looks like they dont make the kicks for the 8's.The Gen 8 has the fuses behind the kicks maybe thats why they dont make them.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

the fuse panel is behind the driver's side kick in this car too. it comes with a bracket to raise the hood pop to get it out of the way as well. set fits very snug, I had to cut away the padding under the carpet on the passenger side to make it fit, and I think they ideally want you to cut the carpet itself away too, but I wasn't comfortable with that so i just forced and wiggled until it was in place.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Thumper26 said:


> the fuse panel is behind the driver's side kick in this car too. it comes with a bracket to raise the hood pop to get it out of the way as well. set fits very snug, I had to cut away the padding under the carpet on the passenger side to make it fit, and I think they ideally want you to cut the carpet itself away too, but I wasn't comfortable with that so i just forced and wiggled until it was in place.


In your gen7 are there fuses behind both kicks?.....there are in the gen 8's.Actually the passenger side fuses are right behind the kick with access thru a little trap door and the driver side the fuses sit just above the kick.I'll be emailing Q Logic about these kick panels.Thnx for the info.


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

very nice, looks good


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> In your gen7 are there fuses behind both kicks?.....there are in the gen 8's.Actually the passenger side fuses are right behind the kick with access thru a little trap door and the driver side the fuses sit just above the kick.I'll be emailing Q Logic about these kick panels.Thnx for the info.


on the 7th gen, the fuse box is only on the driver side.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Actually, I bought some used Qlogic kicks for my wife's 06 Accord.

The kicks are currently a grey color. Our interior is a light tan color, does anybody know how to identify the interior color to cross match to a SEMs color palette? thx.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

open the drivers side door and there should be a sticker in the jam with the paint product code. also Google sem code tan 06 accord.


----------



## audiofreak00 (Sep 1, 2011)

Good job. Is there sound deadener?


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks



Thumper26 said:


> open the drivers side door and there should be a sticker in the jam with the paint product code. also Google sem code tan 06 accord.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

audiofreak00 said:


> Good job. Is there sound deadener?


haha, yeah. about 40 square feet of damplifier pro on each door, plus memory foam and egg crate, then about 60 square feet in the floor, roof, and trunk, plus ensolite and luxury liner pro. need to deaden the rear trunk lid, but I've seen completely stuffing them full of polyfill works great, so no real mat needed for that.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

false floor is in. Going to have steel grill, supports, and a crossflow fan or two under there when it's done.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Thumper, is that the name of your pet rabbit


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Thumper26 said:


> false floor is in. Going to have steel grill, supports, and a crossflow fan or two under there when it's done.


Very nice...

How are your kicks coming? I haven't started my wife's car yet w/ the Q-logics, but I am seriously considering to make some baffles to attach a large diameter PVC pipe (5"to 6" diameter). Cut to fit and glass the bottom opening to create a nice sealed enclosure. Put a good 4" and start rocking..


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

they sound really good. I had some very slight ringing in the upper midbass, so I stuffed them with polyfill and that's gone. It may be psychoacoustics, but they seem a bit smoother now as well.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Trojan fan, it's been my online name since 2004, and was a nickname as a joke from my friends, which led to the screen name.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Update, been wishing i could have more control over midbass, as well as a centralized eq location, and accepted an offer on my 3sixty.2. minidsp 2x8 is en route, with the 10x10 software. 

I went back and resealed the edges of the kicks with closed cell neoprene, heavy duty mounting tape, and thick open cell foam, and it made a big difference. I think most of my midbass issues were from that. Now I just have to get it dialed in again...

Finals is going to be fun.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Thumper26 said:


> Update, been wishing i could have more control over midbass, as well as a centralized eq location, and accepted an offer on my 3sixty.2. minidsp 2x8 is en route, with the 10x10 software.
> 
> I went back and resealed the edges of the kicks with closed cell neoprene, heavy duty mounting tape, and thick open cell foam, and it made a big difference. I think most of my midbass issues were from that. Now I just have to get it dialed in again...
> 
> Finals is going to be fun.


Thumper - there's not much about the 2X8 on this forum.. It would be great if you show a lot of pics and tell about your experience. Seems like a potentially great alternative to the more expensive processors.

Does the voltage max at 2v RMS concern you in regards to noise floor?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking forward to hearing this at finals if you'll let me...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Looking forward to hearing this at finals if you'll let me...


I'll say please.


----------



## EazyM3 (Sep 15, 2006)

that's what i call DIY! nice!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I'll say please.


Eff that. J just knows I'll let one rip and he's scared of my gastrointestinal disease compromising his scores. 
Lol.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

lmfao, my car is always open. midbass appeared in a huge way after treating the kicks. a good friend that helped me wrap up the install over a few weekends made fun of my 5.25's. after fixing the kicks, we were listening to the jazz tracks on the focal test CD (killer disc btw), and he just kept looking at the doors. he couldn't believe a 5.25 could play like that. someone else said it would be a terrible door speaker, but it works really well and has a lot more midbass than my Dyns ever did. they sound pretty damn good.

on the 2x8, I have a zapco unbalanced to balanced transmitter run to the trunk from a planned zapco install that never saw fruition. I'm running that to the dsp, then running unbalanced to the amps. besides having a balanced input, I also get i think 4v out to the amps.

fun facts about the 2x8 that I learned: it the balanced to unbalanced card integrated, as well as an isolated DC power supply. I found that out in the email after my order confirmation for an isolated 12v DC DC converter. I'm not losing sleep on it though, there are worse problems to have than super filtered power for your processor. I plan on running a power line from the ps in the trunk to the dash and powering a modified cell phone charger to charge my incredible. using the TV out, you can plug a muting plug into the video and the Droid thinks it's connected to a TV and outputs all audio through the USB, that also has a charging input. so I now have a Netflix, hulu, Google nav, Pandora, and mp3 jukebox on a touch screen. if I leave the change cup itself out of the tray, there are openings to just run the cable, and the grooves on he change tray securely hold it up at an angle right under the deck. I'm digging it. anyways, the power is for it, bc there is all sorts of noise when I have the auxiliary line connected and I plug the charger. altogether I'm happy. I love my amps, can't complain about the speakers, install came out alright


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Thumper26 said:


> lmfao, my car is always open. midbass appeared in a huge way after treating the kicks. a good friend that helped me wrap up the install over a few weekends made fun of my 5.25's. after fixing the kicks, we were listening to the jazz tracks on the focal test CD (killer disc btw), and he just kept looking at the doors. he couldn't believe a 5.25 could play like that. someone else said it would be a terrible door speaker, but it works really well and has a lot more midbass than my Dyns ever did. they sound pretty damn good.
> 
> on the 2x8, I have a zapco unbalanced to balanced transmitter run to the trunk from a planned zapco install that never saw fruition. I'm running that to the dsp, then running unbalanced to the amps. besides having a balanced input, I also get i think 4v out to the amps.
> 
> fun facts about the 2x8 that I learned: it the balanced to unbalanced card integrated, as well as an isolated DC power supply. I found that out in the email after my order confirmation for an isolated 12v DC DC converter. I'm not losing sleep on it though, there are worse problems to have than super filtered power for your processor. I plan on running a power line from the ps in the trunk to the dash and powering a modified cell phone charger to charge my incredible. using the TV out, you can plug a muting plug into the video and the Droid thinks it's connected to a TV and outputs all audio through the USB, that also has a charging input. so I now have a Netflix, hulu, Google nav, Pandora, and mp3 jukebox on a touch screen. if I leave the change cup itself out of the tray, there are openings to just run the cable, and the grooves on he change tray securely hold it up at an angle right under the deck. I'm digging it. anyways, the power is for it, bc there is all sorts of noise when I have the auxiliary line connected and I plug the charger. altogether I'm happy. I love my amps, can't complain about the speakers, install came out alright


How did you FIX the kicks?? thx :cwm13:


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

when I installed them, I was aware that they weren't perfectly flush against the carpet all the way around, and that there were some small gaps around the top. I am 6'3 and there is no comfortable way to install kicks in my accord, so by the time they were in, I was pretty done with messing with them. I figured that's something I can easily go back and do if needed. The more I got things dialed in, the more I realized it was needed. I used heavy duty mounting tape against the inside edge of the kick and the carpet, and 1/4" closed cell neoprene foam to fill the small gaps around the speaker. eggcrate foam against the metal chassis of the car, thick, stiff open cell foam that was packaged with some computers at work filled open gaps at the top, and medium to heavy polyfill stuffed in the kicks with a "nest" scooped out where the speaker went. it worked out well.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

Thumper,

How did the 2X8 work for you? Does it meet your expectations? Any issues? Did you create your own enclosure for it?

I am doing research if I want to integrate into my Ridgeline.

I am almost sure I am going to use a minidsp for my listening room/man cave. :beerchug:


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Haven't gotten it installed yet, but I think I'd have rather gotten the 8x8. I got the 2 bc it was cheaper and had a little better specs since it didn't have as many inputs. However, if needed, and esp if you don't need all 8 outputs, you could run rca's out of one output and back in another input before going out of that channel to the amp and have another 10 bands of parametric. Dunno if I'd ever need it, but itd be a nice option to have.

In the middle of a compact setup right now, and the genny's needed too large of a footprint for where I wanted to put them.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Pretty sure I've settled on the final iteration for now. Between the back of the IB wall, there will be a jl hd900/5, minidsp, power regulator for it, and the distros. Tang band 3" pods will be mounted either in the dash or the sails. If in the sails, they're directly above the midbass, and t/a for each side is almost identical, so I'm curious to see how that'd work. If so, door panels would be modded to help with aiming the midbass a little. If they work out better in the dash, midbass will go in pods in the floor, and I may take the leap into modex if I can't get the airspace I need.

Mids:
Tang Band W3-1878 3" Full Range Driver 264-902

Using these acrylic pods:
Amazon.com: Chenille Kraft Clear Acrylic Globe - 4 Inch Diameter: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

bginvestor said:


> Thumper,
> 
> How did the 2X8 work for you? Does it meet your expectations? Any issues? Did you create your own enclosure for it?
> 
> ...


The sure mini amps at PE work great with voltage ratings of the minidsp's. Just sayin.


----------



## SQrules (May 25, 2007)

Thumper26 said:


> ,
> I used heavy duty mounting tape against the inside edge of the kick and the carpet,


That's an Andy Jones' way of saying duct tape


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Lol, the only other option was some sort of silicone. As is, the carpet is still intact. Side note, did Selvidge fall off the face of the earth? For some reason he doesn't return my messages...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

He's still kickin. He was actually at finals hanging out. Slacker.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah hated to miss it. I had planned on showing up, but have a lot going on right now. Very much so plan to be around more next season.


----------

